# Using Braid in Open Water



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Does anyone use braid in open water? This one lake I fish has been really good while using jigs so far in this season but I would like to throw them on my baitcaster. My baitcaster is spooled with braid because I primarily use it for top water and heavy cover. If i was throwing a jig around rocks and stuff do you think I would still get plenty of hits even without much to get in the way of the fish seeing it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You could always add a mono or fluoro leader...


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't like leaders personally..just me though. Unless the water you are fishing is super super clear, I wouldn't worry about it. 

Sent from my htc EVO 4G


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I guess it depends on the braid , I use 10-20 lbs for everything I do, from fishing pads, and weeds , to trolling, and fishing very clear rivers and streams. 

10-20 lb braid is rated to 2-6 lb mono diameter. Some quarrier or somethign you may have a problem, but meh ... wouldnt worry to much.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

thats what I was thinking


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

It's all I use...for everything!
If you are "Fun" fishing don't worry....if you are fishing for a "Pay-check" then you need to do it the proper way!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

merky water your fine....clear water you may have an issue....you can always try it and see.....dont have good results then spool up 17lb mono. I wouldnt use a leader if you're flipping....thats me personally.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Most Ohio inland waters are stained enough it doesn't matter unless its clear. Another thing in your advantage is if you're flippin and pitchin the jig they don't have much time to examine it anyways. Personally i think braid is superior on spinning tackle but i use 15lb mono on my bassin baitcasters. 65lb braid on the abu 5001 for cats, carp, bottom bouncing and trolling. Its just too thin and too great of a chance of losing line on an over spool when casting it all day imho.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

A buddy outfished me nearly 3 to 1. He was using 8lb mono, I had 50lb braid. Same hook, worm, technique, and area. We threw to the same 10 yard radius nearly the entire day. Only one factor was different!

That was enough proof for me. Now when we use cranks or spinnerbaits, there is no difference. Soft plastics, huge.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

mischif said:


> Does anyone use braid in open water? This one lake I fish has been really good while using jigs so far in this season but I would like to throw them on my baitcaster. My baitcaster is spooled with braid because I primarily use it for top water and heavy cover. If i was throwing a jig around rocks and stuff do you think I would still get plenty of hits even without much to get in the way of the fish seeing it.


I probably would not use braid in that body of water, unless it was topwater.

Looks like you need another combo!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Just to share my thoughts and personal experiences concerning braided line. Personally I don't use braid unless I am fishing in, or around heavy cover. Water clarity isn't a determining factor for me. I want something in the water that will help disguise the line. Otherwise, I just think the line is way too visible, and it's going to cost me bites. I don't like using a leader. For me, the only reason to use a leader, is as a shock absorber on hook sets. Other than that I just think a leader has more disadvantages, than advantages. If line visibility is a concern, I'm going to use something other than braid.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Burks said:


> A buddy outfished me nearly 3 to 1. He was using 8lb mono, I had 50lb braid. Same hook, worm, technique, and area. We threw to the same 10 yard radius nearly the entire day. Only one factor was different!
> 
> That was enough proof for me. Now when we use cranks or spinnerbaits, there is no difference. Soft plastics, huge.


That could be because you were using 50 lb braid which is close to 14 lb mono . You would of needed around 20 lb braid to be around the same diameter of line that he was using with the 8 lb mono. 

You dont always have to go beefy with braid, they come in the same strenghts as mono and fluro.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Burks said:


> A buddy outfished me nearly 3 to 1. He was using 8lb mono, I had 50lb braid. Same hook, worm, technique, and area. We threw to the same 10 yard radius nearly the entire day. Only one factor was different!
> 
> That was enough proof for me. Now when we use cranks or spinnerbaits, there is no difference. Soft plastics, huge.


dont forget the braid will also fall differently burks was it at that place we both go or somewheres else??? i havent had any problems catching them on a jig there with 20 lb braid but its super weedy now so i started using soft plastics which i throw on 12lb mono


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jason_0545 said:


> dont forget the braid will also fall differently burks was it at that place we both go or somewheres else??? i havent had any problems catching them on a jig there with 20 lb braid but its super weedy now so i started using soft plastics which i throw on 12lb mono


Braid gets a bad rap because everyone thinks it floats like a bobber!
The small diameter of braid that I use for "Normal" fishing offers little water resistance and it allows jigs etc to have a normal fall. with a 1/4 oz jig, there will be very little difference between the fall of a 12lb mono, flouro, and braid (2lb dia). Now, small Crappie lures will have a somewhat slower fall...which is what you really want!

Where braid shines is around rocks, laydowns, weeds, stumps, etc...the slack line close to you does not sink and does not get hung up in the underwater hazzards!
It does however pick up "cotton" from Cottonwood Trees!!LOL


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

that line thing is all in your head ..i use 65 lb braid in open water and catch big bass ..use what ever make you feel like you have the best chance of getting a fish ....for me i would any kind of line and know i will catch a fish ..

back in the day we did not have flurocarbon lines..and we still got fish ..


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

jason_0545 said:


> dont forget the braid will also fall differently burks was it at that place we both go or somewheres else??? i havent had any problems catching them on a jig there with 20 lb braid but its super weedy now so i started using soft plastics which i throw on 12lb mono


Amicks Reservoir of course.

I did switch to a 17lb fluorocarbon leader today, about 18" in length. Big difference in catch ratio. It was nearly 1:1 today. It's actually nice having the thicker braid, as it seems to make the lure fall slower. Which when wacky rigging, is awesome. Keeps it in the strike zone forever.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

firstflight111 said:


> that line thing is all in your head ..i use 65 lb braid in open water and catch big bass ..use what ever make you feel like you have the best chance of getting a fish ....for me i would any kind of line and know i will catch a fish ..
> 
> back in the day we did not have flurocarbon lines..and we still got fish ..


Isn't everything about what fisherman use for fishing, all in our heads? The rod you use? The type of line? The breaking strength of the line you use? The sensitivity of the line you use? The lures color, it's shape? 

I'm sure you'd agree that details matter. Line visibilty is just as much of a detail as any of the things listed above. Details aren't imaginary. Details do make a difference.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

the only thing thats in your head is making yourself believe it doesnt matter.

you can always make an excuse as for why you are or are not getting bites. if you dont want to believe its because of the line, all you have to do is find another reason why the bite is different. 

"im getting more bites since i changed my line BUT we are getting more clouds now AND i changed to a lighter shade of green on this bait AND its 5 degrees warmer so it prob isnt the line"

OR "im getting just as many bites on this braid as i did yesterday on floro, see, it doesnt matter even though yesterday was blue bird skies and today is low pressure and cloudy"

OR "my buddy is outfishing me, he has floro, i have braid but he has a better fishing rod then me, he is on the front of the boat, he is using berkely gulp and im not, see, those are the reasons he is catching more fish, not because he has floro and i have braid"

OR (my personal favorite) "i have 65lb braid, in open, clear water and im not catching any fish, so, the fish just arent biting today, its definetely nothing im doing wrong because there is no way fish care what kind of line you use"


THIS IS THE BOTTOM LINE - USE THE PROPER LINE IN THE PROPER SITUATIONS AND YOU WILL HAVE ONE LESSS PIECE OF THE PUZZLE TO WORRY ABOUT BEING THE PROBLEM.

if you are more conscerned with losing lures, ease of use, casting distance then actually catching fish, then by all means, use braid all the time, where ever you go and you will always be able to find another reason why you arent catching fish when conditions arent ideal, im sure they just wont be biting that day.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Punk,
In a way you are exactly right!
Several of us from CJ have been helping people to catch fish in a different way...those that want to learn the right way..."....Teach a Man to fish...", we try to help them learn about the species and Lake, this way they have a "Vested" interest in the fishery and find themselves enjoying the learning aspect of fishing also!
I like them to take a different view of fishing...to me fishing is not just as easy as going to a body of water and throwing any lure and then hoping to catch a fish...I try to take as many variables out as possible. To be able to do this I feel you have to start from the beginning and learn about the species that you are targeting!
Learn about the fish, what it likes, patterns, feeding habits and perferred food, perfect temperatures, and habitat...then daily weather patterns, if the sun is out will they feed better at dusk or dawn and be in the shadows during the day, etc, etc, etc!
Then you need to spend time and really learn the body of water that you normally fish to help understand ALL of the stuff that is going on around and how it affects/effects the species...are the mayflies hatching, are the craws out, spawns, new fry, where are the night-time flats for feeding, various vertical cover, structure, springs, humps, ledges, etc...you don't have to do this all at once but remember daily stuff from when you caught fish and didn't...keep a diary.
Once you have an understanding of the fish, body of water, and patterns, you can "match the hatch", know what colors to use, size of lure, retrieve speed, and really have an understanding of what your doing...then if your like me and just enjoy fishing, it really doesn't matter what pole, reel, or line to use....you'll still catch fish...ALL YEAR LONG!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> the only thing thats in your head is making yourself believe it doesnt matter.
> 
> you can always make an excuse as for why you are or are not getting bites. if you dont want to believe its because of the line, all you have to do is find another reason why the bite is different.
> 
> ...


Money post #1 !%


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Punk,
> In a way you are exactly right!
> Several of us from CJ have been helping people to catch fish in a different way...those that want to learn the right way..."....Teach a Man to fish...", we try to help them learn about the species and Lake, this way they have a "Vested" interest in the fishery and find themselves enjoying the learning aspect of fishing also!
> I like them to take a different view of fishing...to me fishing is not just as easy as going to a body of water and throwing any lure and then hoping to catch a fish...I try to take as many variables out as possible. To be able to do this I feel you have to start from the beginning and learn about the species that you are targeting!
> ...


Money post #2 !%


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> Money post #2 !%


Do you think we could get a "like" button on this site? Like on facebook? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Money post #2 !%


Thanks Tok!
To me fishing is an "Art Form"...you never stop learning, but the lessons build and the more you figure out the more successful you become.
I just think that we need to get back to the basics...sometimes we make fishing alot harder than it really is. We tend to over-think everything and have moved away from our natural instincts and what we know about Mother Nature. Once we start to understand the harmony of the underwater world again....we become "True Anglers"!
That's why I like talking with others who are like-minded...the knowledge that is on this board is amazing....this is what we need to share with others who want to learn. It not so much the equipment that will make you a better fisherman, it's the knowledge of how to put that equipment to work for you, that will make you a better fisherman!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> I probably would not use braid in that body of water, unless it was topwater.
> 
> Looks like you need another combo!


Next paycheck I am getting a new baitcast rod/reel setup  . I want it to be jig/worm oriented but I am not sure EXACTLY what I want yet. I have been looking at the mojo bass jig/worm rod and there are so many baitcast reels that I like but I just need to hold them and feel which one is calling my jig/worm tastes haha. the reel/rod also needs to be able to flip/pitch quite easily too. I want to spend like 100 on the rod and 80-150 on the reel.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay I'll bite and chime in. In my experience line color has not affected the bite. Braid or flouro I think it's about the action of the bait. I have caught em in clear skinny water on braid which has helped give me the confidence to fish it where conditions allow. I don't use it on all my gear just because it don't react to my all my techniques the way I would like it to not because of the color factor. The only condition I don't like braid is in rocks for 2 reasons. I think it frays alot easier than mono or floro and if I get hung up in rocks I'm not able to snap my line free. If it's Jammed it's jammed . Just my 2 cents and what I'm confident in and after all bass fishing success depends ALOT on confidence.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

mischif said:


> Next paycheck I am getting a new baitcast rod/reel setup  . I want it to be jig/worm oriented but I am not sure EXACTLY what I want yet. I have been looking at the mojo bass jig/worm rod and there are so many baitcast reels that I like but I just need to hold them and feel which one is calling my jig/worm tastes haha. the reel/rod also needs to be able to flip/pitch quite easily too. I want to spend like 100 on the rod and 80-150 on the reel.



The Shimano Castaic is the reel you want. It's $170, but in my opinion it is hands down the best reel for flipping and pitching. Having the ability to engage the reel without turning the handle is what makes it awesome for flipping and pitching. If you need more line out for flipping, simply click the thumb bar, pull out the additional line and click the thumb bar back. Not only is it excellent for flipping and pitching, it's also a great all around reel. 

There may be other manufacturers that make as good of a reel for less money, but unless it has the two way thumb bar there is no way it's going to make flipping and pitching so effortless.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lotaluck said:


> Okay I'll bite and chime in. In my experience line color has not affected the bite. Braid or flouro I think it's about the action of the bait. I have caught em in clear skinny water on braid which has helped give me the confidence to fish it where conditions allow. I don't use it on all my gear just because it don't react to my all my techniques the way I would like it to not because of the color factor. The only condition I don't like braid is in rocks for 2 reasons. I think it frays alot easier than mono or floro and if I get hung up in rocks I'm not able to snap my line free. If it's Jammed it's jammed . Just my 2 cents and what I'm confident in and after all bass fishing success depends ALOT on confidence.


I agree that Confidence pays a large part in fishing, but sometimes that confidence can hurt your fishing also...sometimes it make you not want to change locations, techniques, baits, lures, line, etc, even though the fish, patterns, etc, are telling you to do so!

Let me first say that I "Pleasure" fish only! I wanted to simplify my fishing, so I didn't have 50 rods and reels with all different kinds of actions, lengths, lines, etc...same with lures. I decided I could adapt and use braid for everything because it was the one line that met most of my criteria for the types of fishing that I do!
See, I'm the opposite with Braid, I think braid shines in the rocks! The slack line floats enough to keep it out of the rocks and it allows me to "feel" the rocks so I can keep my retrieve fast enough to tick right off of them. If I do make a mistake and get stuck, normally I can pull free or straighten the hook (if it is not a HD). The newer braids like Samurai or some other 8 strands do not fray as badly as the others, that's why I will and do pay a premium for my fishing line!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> The Shimano Castaic is the reel you want. It's $170, but in my opinion it is hands down the best reel for flipping and pitching. Having the ability to engage the reel without turning the handle is what makes it awesome for flipping and pitching. If you need more line out for flipping, simply click the thumb bar, pull out the additional line and click the thumb bar back. Not only is it excellent for flipping and pitching, it's also a great all around reel.
> 
> There may be other manufacturers that make as good of a reel for less money, but unless it has the two way thumb bar there is no way it's going to make flipping and pitching so effortless.


I prefer the flippin' switch on my quantum accurest.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

mischif said:


> Next paycheck I am getting a new baitcast rod/reel setup  . I want it to be jig/worm oriented but I am not sure EXACTLY what I want yet. I have been looking at the mojo bass jig/worm rod and there are so many baitcast reels that I like but I just need to hold them and feel which one is calling my jig/worm tastes haha. the reel/rod also needs to be able to flip/pitch quite easily too. I want to spend like 100 on the rod and 80-150 on the reel.


Good luck! Take it from a guy who spent too much on stuff, sold it and then spent more on more stuff - plan your arsenal carefully. Write down what you have and plan 2-3 combos ahead...that way you won't find yourself wasting money. List the bait types and techniques you want to do with the new combo and use that as criteria for selection.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Good luck! Take it from a guy who spent too much on stuff, sold it and then spent more on more stuff - plan your arsenal carefully. Write down what you have and plan 2-3 combos ahead...that way you won't find yourself wasting money. List the bait types and techniques you want to do with the new combo and use that as criteria for selection.


And that's why you are such a valuable resource to people when it comes to Rods, Reels, and Such....Expertise comes at a cost!LOL


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> Good luck! Take it from a guy who spent too much on stuff, sold it and then spent more on more stuff - plan your arsenal carefully. Write down what you have and plan 2-3 combos ahead...that way you won't find yourself wasting money. List the bait types and techniques you want to do with the new combo and use that as criteria for selection.


Already had the same viewpoint. I have a setup for finesse fishing and my braid setup is more for topwater. What I want out of this new outfit is a jig/worm/pitching,flipping combo. I want a reel that is around 6 for the gear ratio and I am really looking at the st. croix mojo bass jig/worm rod but there are so many rods to choose from.


----------

